# What happened in San Diego



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

There were tons of blocks in August. The blocks most often at an increased rate. I was out of town for first 3 weeks of September. Occasionly I'd check for blocks out of curiosity. I never once saw a block that paid more than $18 an hour. Seems on that since September 1st suddenly they only offer $18 an hour blocks. Anyhow for the last 2.5- 3 weeks Ive barely seen any blocks under 5 hours (all at $18hr). Unfortunately I have a golf so I'm assuming there's no way in hell they're gonna let me do a 5 hour block.
As the one else and experiencing the same thing? Anyone heard anything about when national city's going to actually open? Have you (or seen anyone) do a 5 hour block in a car? I totally appreciate any insight/ information you guys may have. Thanks


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Glamour&Excess SD said:


> There were tons of blocks in August. The blocks most often at an increased rate. I was out of town for first 3 weeks of September. Occasionly I'd check for blocks out of curiosity. I never once saw a block that paid more than $18 an hour. Seems on that since September 1st suddenly they only offer $18 an hour blocks. Anyhow for the last 2.5- 3 weeks Ive barely seen any blocks under 5 hours (all at $18hr). Unfortunately I have a golf so I'm assuming there's no way in hell they're gonna let me do a 5 hour block.
> As the one else and experiencing the same thing? Anyone heard anything about when national city's going to actually open? Have you (or seen anyone) do a 5 hour block in a car? I totally appreciate any insight/ information you guys may have. Thanks


You shouldn't be seeing 5 hour blocks offered unless you expressed an interest and stated you have a large vehicle. Don't know about SD, but in Fort Worth, Amazon is trying to push most of their early routes out in 5 hours blocks. And the 5th hour often comes close to doubling the package count over what you would get with a 4 hour route. Also, Once you express an "interest" in bigger routes, and they know you have a large vehicle, they will never offer you less than 5 hours for a Reserved block again. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I got 2 emails on that, first told what I use, the second said a Corolla so I wouldn't get them.

Most 5hr I see are out of Hawthorne. Was told they are up to 80 pac's.


----------

